# Liver fluke treatment



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I just took a fecal in from one of my goats that has a rough coat, I got a call back that it was liver fluke. They said to treat the whole herd with cydectin. I'm questioning the diagnosis. She acts fine, nursing one, eating good, normal poop. I really thought she had a mineral deficiency. She doesn't fit the descriptions I have read online. I was ready to worm everyone anyway, but will Cydectin take care of it?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I prefer Ivomec plus....the plus is for liver fluke....1 cc per 40 # sub Q...It wont hurt to worm her..but also check for lice...Ivomec plus will take care of that too


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ivomec plus or Valbazen. Valbazen is an oral wormer for liver fluke.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes Valbazen is great too, however its more costly to use in large goats at 1 cc per 10 pounds vrs 1 cc per 40 pounds lol...


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, the Valbazen is good for when you are cycling off from the Ivomec. For instance we are now using Dectomax and Valbazen. When we cycle back to Ivomec we will go to the Ivomec plus.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Listen to this, I called my primary vet (who owns goats) after I got the call about liver fluke from the convenient vet I took the first sample to. He thought liver fluke would be very unusual and would be interested to see a sample. Yesterday I took a sample to him and they saw NOTHING, no worms, cocci or liver fluke. Uugh! I didn't see anything on the fecal I did either, I just took in a sample because I thought I might have missed something, and she has a rough coat. I think my initial thought of mineral deficiency may be right. She has free choice meat maker, but thinking I may need to supplement.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My Vet told me goats shed eggs in cycles...you may have just got between shedding...take a few samples a couple of days apart and see what you find...I would go ahead and supplement with copper and selenium if needed


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If only a few goats seem to have symptoms of liver fluke , would you treat the whole herd or just those few ?
Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

liver flukes only show up in a special kind of fecal - its not one you can do at home. So this one vet maybe able to do this special fecal (cant remember the name of it)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> If only a few goats seem to have symptoms of liver fluke , would you treat the whole herd or just those few ?
> Thanks


Trickyroo..I would personally treat them all...to be on the safe side


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks happybleats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How do they get liver flukes ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> How do they get liver flukes ?


 From grass or hay.
The Liver Fluke is a deer fluke. The deer pass them as larvae, this is why it's hard to find eggs on fecal, they hatch inside the animal. 
The larvae swim into a pond or puddle and penetrate a snail or slug.
They go though 2 more lifestages in the slug, then come back out and encyst themselves on a handy stalk of grass.
When the stalk of grass is eaten they migrate to the liver and set up house keeping.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

And there you go 
Thanks Goathiker 
Not that any of the parasites are "nice sounding" but the
Liver fluke sounds just terrible !


----------



## chili2007 (Jun 9, 2014)

if i suspect liver fluke in my goat, is a fecal sample enough or do they need blood work also?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

fecal will be all you need....barpole and liver fluke look closely the same so treating for both is a good idea..

best wishes


----------

